# Dive TV



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Found this on another site and it looked pretty cool.

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/Shows/SpeargunHunter.aspx


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea I watched that one day, pretty cool. It had the long haired animal dude from Jackass on it.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

Does this show run year round? It is pretty impressive. I need to add it to the dvr must keep list.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that's cool, Thanks for sharing that. We don't get many channels out here, but I can watch it throuh the internet.


----------

